# Tiny Ted



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

When life gives you lemons, you make "Ted"????ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cutie! And a great picture too!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love that picture!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Ha ha Cute!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww! so cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG how adorable 
He will be growing out of that in a hurry!


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

That is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

:biggrin1:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

OMG what a beauty!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Betcha he won't fit in that vase next month.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Ted is adorable.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

What a creative adorable picture! He's just a doll.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

I LOVE THAT PICTURE!

You need to upload that to Pinterest - you will get 4 million repins


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Creative*



Sparkle said:


> What a creative adorable picture! He's just a doll.


Really not to creative. My kitchen, family room is open concept and I was just looking around the 2 rooms to see if there was anything that I could put him in to keep him still for a pic. Saw that and figured it would also show just how tiny he is, so I can look back at it later when he is bigger. Still took 3 tries to get him still, he kept moving his head!ound:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty picture! You need to post more pictures for all the compliments you are getting.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

In addition to being a gorgeous pup, he looks like a real sweetie! Hmm . . . wait until the stinker emerges . . . he'll still be a cutie, but the sweet may be hard to find in the heat of the moment!!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Pinterest*



BennyBoy said:


> I LOVE THAT PICTURE!
> 
> You need to upload that to Pinterest - you will get 4 million repins


Im not on that! I'll get my daughter put it on


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Beau's mom said:


> In addition to being a gorgeous pup, he looks like a real sweetie! Hmm . . . wait until the stinker emerges . . . he'll still be a cutie, but the sweet may be hard to find in the heat of the moment!!


Oh don't let the face fool you. When he gets chewey (mostly my toes and my husbands hairy legs) or when he starts his little barkfest he is definately a little punk:evil: Love him anyhow tho!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Ted the little sailor man*



HavaneseSoon said:


> Pretty picture! You need to post more pictures for all the compliments you are getting.


We brought Ted in the boat tonight. A few nights ago we brought him for his first ride and it was a bust. Poor little guy, we just got about 10 minutes down the river trying to assure him that boating is a good thing when the skies opened up and started to pour! We had to race back, which scared the crap out of him


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

He is soooooo cute!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I love Father Ted.Our Ted also likes sitting in things to try and increase his cuteness factor!And even Nellie jumped on the bandwagon when she was a pup!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

It sure is a lot easier to keep them still Beautiful photos by the way. You have me looking around the place for another "container" already!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Agree with all the other comments - very clever adorable photo!! Ted lemonade! :biggrin1: He is quite precious!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Teddy and his Ted*

Ted sitting for a second with my Teddy


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I love Ted,but I also love your Teddy!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

My hubby had them made for me (there are 2 smaller ones representing my 2 daughters) out of a racoon fur coat that I inherited from my Grandmother! That was a weepy:Cry: Christmas morning! They are beautiful, just like Ted!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I love the photo of Ted and Teddy. Very cleaver making that. My belated Inky had a teddy bear, about twice her size, that she loved. When I picked her up from the handler after she'd finished her CH, I'd put the bear in the crate to come home. After spying the bear, she was over the excitement of seeing me and all attention was on her bear. Interestingly, her puppies didn't pay a bit of attention to the bear. I guess they were too young when we lost her to remember her smell.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Teds favorite toy is actually a giraffe. I guess its giving him something to aspire tooound: I sent a blanket to the breeder and he does sometimes cuddle up to that when he goes in his pen. I think he likes this home better now


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

lise said:


> Ted sitting for a second with my Teddy


What a brilliant thing to do with an old fur coat.I have always lover Teddy Bears,I was never that into dolls as a little girl.I think that is why I love Havs,they are like animated teddies.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Lise, so cute! What kind of camera do you have? I have such a hard time getting pics of Kallie because my camera has too much shutter lag. Looking to buy another one.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Camera*



Sparkle said:


> Lise, so cute! What kind of camera do you have? I have such a hard time getting pics of Kallie because my camera has too much shutter lag. Looking to buy another one.


Just using my iphone then editing the picture ussually by cropping it. The camera is always in my back pocket, so I can catch cute moments!


----------

